# 655 ? The Proper Weapon - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, it looks like i can do this after all. The update put a quick ComicPress window up, which is new to me, and I missed it till this morning. Anyway, we’ll see if this works… 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

